# Input in ABU 6500C3 CT MAG ELITE



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How does this cast compare to other Abu's? I casted the blue yonder, and it's one smoooooth casting reel. Is the C3CT mag Elite anything like it or better? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken, the biggest difference is, that CTC3 Mag elite is factory magged. While the Blue Yonder uses brake blocks to control the spool. One thing that I didn't like about the CTC3 was that my hand tended to knock the mags off accidently. A buddy wanted to buy so, I sold it to him. As far as I know, he loves it. I have owned both reels.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*mag elite vs. blue yonder*

IMHO the mag elite has an edge over the blue yonder for distance casting. First off, the mag elite is factory magged and on the yonder you would have to add a permanent fixed mag or a $50 variable mag kit from HO or another source. The second advantage is the speed bushing, the mag elite has it and the blue yonder has the white plastic gear on the left side of the spool. I have read that the plastic peice creates a lot of drag and will slow down your spool speed. I own both reels, but I have a speed bushing in the blue yonder with a knobby mag conversion.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Most distance casters that I know, prefer the blue yonder. The people that I know have added magnets to their blue yonders. I have two blue yonders, both have after market mag kits from the UK. I have heard of people reversing the mag control on the CTC3 Mag Elite. Like I said, it's very easy to hit the mag control on the mag elite and go full mag off.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

> ADIDAF
> The second advantage is the speed bushing, the mag elite has it and the blue yonder has the white plastic gear on the left side of the spool.


I have to look when I get home but isn't the gear only engaged when the clicker is on? I know it's on the end of the spool, but I thought it was free spinning when the clicker was off.

I have the mag conversion on mine from HO. Definately worth the money. Very sweet reel, more reel than I am a caster. 

Wtrdog


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

The white peice creates drag from the teeth spinning in the air. More resistance than the speed bushing which is stationary. I read about this in an article somewhere about the Sportsmag. I'll try to find it and post it. I want to say it was on the sea-angler board. Yes, most distance casters I know use the Blue Yonder and the CT Rockets with the bait-clicker removed and the bushing installed.


----------

